# Discovery Kids acquires rights of Tintin for Indian market (HINDI DUBBED)



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2013)

MUMBAI: Discovery Kids has bought the rights of comedy action series The Adventures of Tintin, the animated adaptation ofone of the most popular comic classics of all times, for the Indian market.


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-IiT2ZPrkTqA/UIz1_DbEM_I/AAAAAAAAAYw/bF8wasDGnx8/s1600/The+Adventures+of+Tintin+(TV+Series+1991–1992)+4.png 

 The Adventures of Tintin is a 39 episode long series and will be aired on Discovery Kids every day at 2 pm with repeat telecast at 8 pm, starting 26 January.

 The Adventures of Tintin is full of humour and excitement with elements of fantasy and mystery which kids will adore. The intrepid young reporter and his faithful dog Snowy travel around the world accompanied by a colourful cast of characters including the blustery Captain Haddock, the brilliant but absent-minded Professor Calculus and thedetective Twins Thompson and Thomson.

 Discovery Networks Asia-Pacific SVP and GM - South Asia Rahul Johri said, “Discovery Kids is excited to present the animated adaptation of the timeless comic –The Adventures of Tintin. Children will relate with the inquisitive, intelligent and brave Tintin who as an investigative reporter sparks wonder and curiosity in every adventure.


Source: Indiantelevision.com > News Headlines > Discovery Kids acquires rights of Tintin for Indian market

*www.dkids.co.in/uploads/show/show1356606824.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah who cares. I don't watch English movies in Hindi, EVER.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah who cares. I don't watch English movies in Hindi, EVER.



its a cartoon tv series.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> its a cartoon tv series.




Doesn't matter.


----------



## ©mß (Feb 17, 2013)

I used to watch it when I was young


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 18, 2013)

©mß said:


> I used to watch it when I was young



Cartoon Network


----------



## ©mß (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah you are right


----------



## draco21 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha ha good old memories

used to watch all that kid's stuff.....

now only kid's thing i do is read comics and laugh


----------



## ©mß (Feb 21, 2013)

draco21 said:


> now only kid's thing i do is read comics and laugh


which comics do you read?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2013)

©mß said:


> yeah you are right



best detective cartoon show i have watched ever


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah who cares. I don't watch English movies in Hindi, EVER.





Those are equivalent to rape of original movies.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2013)

I always watched these old cartoons in Hindi. Much better dubbing than English. Not true for current cartoons though.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

I loved Duck tales.

Cartoons convey more essense, when watched in one's native language. Ofcourse, there should be a good dubbing!!


----------



## draco21 (Feb 27, 2013)

well cartoons like grafield and calvin and hobes and archies and stuff

just cant kill that child .......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 27, 2013)

ico said:


> I always watched these old cartoons in Hindi. Much better dubbing than English. Not true for current cartoons though.



+1  old cartoons dubbing is awesome... great voice artist.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2013)

Old dub cartoon were leagues apart from current gen ones.
And guess what? "The Adventures of Tintin" for which Discovery Kids seems to have bought rights for, IS the same old series which was featured in our (at least my) kid generation (circa 1991 - 1992). Wiki: The Adventures of Tintin (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In fact there is only one another series (which came around 1959 – 1964), but it had 104 episodes than the 39 eps talked about in this one (Hergé's Adventures of Tintin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)!


----------

